# Whence came you?



## Bro. 357

Greetings my brothers, I'm new to this site and wanted to introduce myself.   My mother's house is the Sons of Beaufort,  SC.  lodge #36

Bro. Brown


----------



## Dis1Recording

My Mothers house is Benjamin #138 in Philadelphia. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## LXZ

Bro. 357 said:


> Greetings my brothers, I'm new to this site and wanted to introduce myself.   My mother's house is the Sons of Beaufort,  SC.  lodge #36
> 
> Bro. Brown





Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Cookboy4200

Bro. 357 said:


> Greetings my brothers, I'm new to this site and wanted to introduce myself.   My mother's house is the Sons of Beaufort,  SC.  lodge #36
> 
> Bro. Brown



Greetings, Brother. My WM was raised in the Sons of Beaufort. He's retired MGySgt. I hail from East Lily Lodge 803 F&AM PHA Havelock, NC 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## kosei

greetings, my info is in my signature





Bro. 357 said:


> Greetings my brothers, I'm new to this site and wanted to introduce myself. My mother's house is the Sons of Beaufort, SC. lodge #36
> 
> Bro. Brown


----------



## GoatRyda13

Greetings from Mt.Hermon lodge #35 Greenville,Nc


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## cbdub405

Greetings brothers..."Fairview Lodge #205" Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 

Sent from my SGH-T889


----------



## SirSamuel

My mother home is madisonville-madeira-mariemont 419 Loveland Ohio am looking to be once again a member of plural at my original home of Oakley 668 Oakley Ohio 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Bob

Fraternal greetings my brothers I to am new to this forum and my mothers home can be found at Vero Beach, lodge #250 F&AM.

I very much look forward to some new and continued friendships and  very much welcome and look forward to the opportunity of connecting with you all may TGAOTU watch and guide you all.

Best Regards,

Bro. Bob Clarke 32Â°.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## djwoot2

Greetings my Brothers - King David Lodge #50 - Oklahoma City, Ok


My Freemasonry


----------



## masonicdove

Greetings brethren from a newly raised brother in the great state of Texas hailing from Rising Star #650. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## scw538

Congrats to all.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## broglover79

Greeting brother I hail from blooming star oxford nc #53


Can't see 1


----------



## jmiluso

I was raised on Aug 28th of this year, and my lodge is Moreno Valley CA #804.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brohg01

Greetings Brothers I greet you all from St. Luke Lodge #78 in Winter Park Florida. Brother G. Hines Raised 1/6/2013


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

Brothers I bring you greetings from Joseph a Egans Lodge #104 in Lexington Park, MD


----------



## towerbuilder7

Greetings brethren................i hail from bayou city lodge #228, pha, f&am, district 15-a, houston, texas........."how good and pleasant it is for brethren to dwell together in unity........."


----------



## Mel Knight

I still don't know  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## LBCutta

Greeting brother from Willard W. Allen #108, MWPHGL of Maryland. Located in SHAPE, Belgium 

WM Clark


----------



## MoonlightMadness357

LBCutta said:


> Greeting brother from Willard W. Allen #108, MWPHGL of Maryland. Located in SHAPE, Belgium
> 
> WM Clark



Greetings my brother we have the same grand mother if you need any info on what's going on here state side just let me know


----------



## mrpierce17

Greetings brothers I am a newly E.A. my mother and grandmother are listed in my signature may the 
G.A.O.T.U.   rest , rule , & , abide with us all ..

Bro. R.Pierce  (P.H.A.)
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## BongC

Warmest Greetings Brothers.. This is Bong Catangay from Macario Ramos Memorial Lodge #355 under the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of the Philippines. I was raised last 23 July 2013. I am learning a lot in this forum. Kudos to the Administrators, Moderators and also to all forum members. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## 83cross

My Name is Jonathan Seridon I just want to introduce my self as a new member on this site and as a new Master Mason, I have raised as MM last December 2013 from the Land of Shinar Military Lodge #213
MWPHGL of OK and Jurs, Dist. 17Dubai, UAE . We are the first class in Dubai and we are still in the process of learning more on masonic education.


----------

